# 

## pluszowy_misio

Utworzylem ten temat  z mysla o wymienieniu sie radami i opiniami na temat scian piwnicy stawianych z pustakow szalunkowych. Nie ma az tak dzuzo info na ten temat, bo ciagle bloczek fundamentowy jest na topie i moze tutaj moglibysmy sie wymienic informacjami jak zbroicie takie pustaki, moze jakies rady co do stawiania z nich scian. Sam przymierzam sie do budowy takich scian i z checia posluchalbym rad i opinii tych co juz postawili

----------


## jaguar1988

> Utworzylem ten temat  z mysla o wymienieniu sie radami i opiniami na temat scian piwnicy stawianych z pustakow szalunkowych. Nie ma az tak dzuzo info na ten temat, bo ciagle bloczek fundamentowy jest na topie i moze tutaj moglibysmy sie wymienic informacjami jak zbroicie takie pustaki, moze jakies rady co do stawiania z nich scian. Sam przymierzam sie do budowy takich scian i z checia posluchalbym rad i opinii tych co juz postawili


Na wiosnę ruszam z budową i na pustaki szalunkowe zdecydowałem się już ponad rok temu. I tak od roku szukam w necie jak się do tego zabrać bo budować będę sam gospodarczo. Faktycznie ciężko się coś na ten temat dowiedzieć a ilu "fachowców" pytałem tyle różnych opinii dotyczących np. zbrojenia itp. Byłem już tak zmęczony tym wszystkim, że rozważałem sprzedaż już kupionych pustaków bo trafil się kupiec i zakup bloczków. Ostatecznie zostały pustaki bo bloczków nie da się zazbroić a mur ze zbrojonych pustaków teoretycznie powinien być mocniejszy zwłaszcza, że całą piwnicę mam w ziemi. Zaczynam za ok 3miesiące i szczerze mówiąc dalej motam się z tym zbrojeniem, ale stal już kupiłem i w najlepszym wypadku postawię mały bunkier z "przezbrojonymi" ścianami.
Proponuję śledzić mój wątek  "Jak zazbroić ściany fundamentowe???" może się pojawią jakieś konkrety.
Pozdrawiam
jaguar1988

----------


## fenix2

Takie ściany będą mocniejsze niż z bloczków. 
Przezbroić trzeba. Ale ile tego zbrojenia to powinien ci projektant adaptujący projekt przeliczyć i powiedzieć.
I nie zalewaj więcej jak 4-5 warstw na raz bo nie za wibrujesz dobrze tego.

----------


## pluszowy_misio

Witam

My tez chcemy robic gospodarczo i tez probujemy sobie poskladac jak sie do tego zabrac.. Jaguar po ile kupiles pustaki, ja mam mozliwosc 60x30x24 z B15 za 4,50 brutto+transport...wydaje mi sie ze to dobra cena, ale nie wiem

----------


## jaguar1988

> Witam
> 
> My tez chcemy robic gospodarczo i tez probujemy sobie poskladac jak sie do tego zabrac.. Jaguar po ile kupiles pustaki, ja mam mozliwosc 60x30x24 z B15 za 4,50 brutto+transport...wydaje mi sie ze to dobra cena, ale nie wiem


Ja zamówiłem pustaki  50x20x25  ( dł wys gr )  płaciłem 3,80zł/szt. Cena dobra Ale....  -robili mi je na zamówienie i nie są idealne więc będę miał trochę zabawy przy układaniu na sucho ale mam już sposób ( duże kliny do płytek ceram.) i będzie prosty mur. Jak pisałem zalewam po 2 warstwy ( będzie lepiej zawibrować ) i porządnie zbroję. Wprawdzie w projekcie mam mur 30cm ale myślę że pustak 25 wystarczy (dom jest mały a przez całą szerokość piwnicy idą jeszcze 2 ściany nośne) i jak zrobię tak jak pisałem to będzie OK. Myślę, że w narożnikach puszczę pionowo po 4 pręty. ( ale bedzie bunkier ).

----------


## mamiatko

Zbudowaliśmy piwnicę z pustaków szalunkowych. Firma RADBET. Zalewaliśmy po 3 i szlag je trafiał. Pękały, rozsadzalo je. Chłopaki musieli doszalunkowywać. Koszmar na sam początek budowy. O wibrowaniu nie było mowy. Napisaliśmy reklamację - oczywiście odrzucona - nasza wina, bo źle układaliśmy :smile:  nie mamy czasu się użerać z firmą RADBET. Drugi raz nie zdecydowałabym sie na pustaki szalunkowe, chyba że pewnej, sprawdzonej firmy.

----------


## barszczu

Mi firma wybudowała ściany fundamentowe z pustaków szalunkowych. Wyszło to chyba taniej niż szalowanie i lanie z betonu.
Zbroili po 4 pręty fi 10 naroża oraz po 2 pręty fi 10 w co drugi otwór, ale wszystkie pręty wystawały do góry, bo były związane z wieńcem, który
kazał im zrobić kierbud - szerokość ściany i wieńca to 30 cm. Wieniec zbrojony normalnie - po 4 pręty fi 12 związane strzemionami co ok 30 cm.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

Robiłem fundament z pustaków szalunkowych i mur oporowy na skarpie.Używałwem do ustawiania klinków do płytek i ściany mi wyszły równiutkie.Mam duży spadek terenu i różnica poziomów to około 1,5m wys. dlatego po tej wyższej stronie miałem zaprojektowane rdzenie betonowe a na to wszystko w koło wieniec.Dzięki temu wieńcowi śpie teraz spokojnie i radze Wam też go zrobić ponieważ mur oporowy na skarpie nie zwięńczyłem ani nie zbroiłem (około 1,8m wys.) i po zasypaniu ziemią i po długotrwałych opadach wybrzuszyło mi go tak jakby był z dykty( do 15cm wybrzuszenia).Będę go musiał rozebrać i zrobić jeszcze raz.Wracając do fundamntów to w pierwszej warstwie pustaków na dnie wierciłem otwory w ławie i wbijałem pręty fi 12 długie na 30cm tak żeby mi domek sie nie rozjechał (tzw. ostrogi).Ściany mi wyszły tak równe ,że styropian klejiłem prawie na "grzebieniu".Niestety później przyszedł murarz i wymurował kondygnacje parteru tak ,że do ocieplenia to chyba będę musiał różne grubości styropianu przywieść ale niestety to moja wina bo nie miałem czasu dopilnować mojej budowy i zaufałem gościowi.Pustaki szalunkowe ogólnie do tanich nie należą ale udało mi sie zalatwić przez znajomego bez vatu przez co się na nie zdecydowałem.

----------


## pluszowy_misio

Moze macie jakies zdjecia??Wrzuccie.

Mam pytanie do tych co kotwiczyli pionowe zbrojenie od razu w lawach - jak to mocowaliscie do zbrojenia ław, zeby bylo po srodku - do strzemion???




> Używałwem do ustawiania klinków do płytek i ściany mi wyszły równiutkie


Mozesz bardziej rozwinac??

----------


## Wódowlaniec

Pustaki szalunkowe są na tyle równe ,że jak układa się je jeden rząd na drugim (oczywiście na sucho) to odchyłki od pionu są małe.Do uzyskania równej powierzchni ściany  każdy pustak delikatnie klinujemy.Ja używałem do tego klinów do płytek bo takie drewniane do montażu okien czy drzwi są za duże.Po zabetonowaniu i wysknięciu betonu kliny wyciągałem i wykorzystywałem wyżej.

----------


## pluszowy_misio

Jaguar, jak juz zaczniesz stawiac sciany to zrob zdjecia dla potomnych i moze podzielisz sie?? :big grin:

----------


## lukas_1

czy pustaki szalunkowe, ze względu na łączenia nie powodują większego zawilgocenia czy nawet przeciekania ścian piwnicy przez wody gruntowe ?

----------


## fenix2

> czy pustaki szalunkowe, ze względu na łączenia nie powodują większego zawilgocenia czy nawet przeciekania ścian piwnicy przez wody gruntowe ?


Ściany nawet monolityczne nie są wodoodporne z zasady. Od tego są izolacie.

----------


## lukas_1

> Ściany nawet monolityczne nie są wodoodporne z zasady. Od tego są izolacie.



sąsiad budował piwnice z bloczków betonowych - dobrze zaizolował  - jest na razie zadowolony.... czy jest jakaś wyższość pustaków szalunkowych nad bloczkami poza tym, że pustaki można zbroić i są lekkie ?

----------


## fenix2

Z pustaków będzie trochę mocniej ale sądzę że to i tak bez znaczenia. Chyba że masz jakieś specjalne uwarunkowania?
A z Bloczków taniej wyjdzie.

----------


## maruun2

Pamiętaj, że jak tniesz albo szalujesz to w narożniku wieńca wytrzymałość tego szalunku jest niewielka. Na twoim miejscu wziąłbym gotowe pustaki narożnikowe z konbetu (http://konbet.com.pl/Pustaki_szalunkowe,1598.html). To firma która jako pierwsza w Polsce stworzyła kompletny system elementów szalunkowych wieńca opuszczonego.

----------


## maruun2

no i o ile mniej robocizny  :smile:

----------


## m4rekkk

No system konbetu jest bardzo dobry pod tym względem używam go zawsze w swojej firmie i jest szalenie wygodny.

----------


## mamiatko

Ja juz się wypowiadalam w tym watku. Drugi raz w zyciu nie użylibysmy pustakow szalunkowych!
U nas wyglada to tragicznie, szpary pomiedzy pustakami na wylot - bo beton niedolecial a nie dalo sie wibrować. Ekipe mieliśmy niechlujną wiec piwnica wygląda koszmarnie. Krzywizny na pionie do kilunastu centymetrow! I co najgorsze jak sie okazało po zimie - piwnica przecieka :sad: 
Jeśli juz ktos zdecydował się na pustaki szalunkowe to murowanie jest konieczne lub klinowanie. Na pewno ustawianie ich i zalewanie nie wystarczy! U nas to dziadostwo nazywało się RADBET!

----------


## maruun2

Proszę mi wierzyć, siedze trochę w tej branży i jestem pewien, że to nie wina samych pustaków szalunkowych, ale ich jakości. Decydując się na lipną firmę nei można oczekiwać cudów. Lepiej zaufac sprawdzonym i polecanym, jak np. konbet.

----------


## Limagraf

Ja tez zastosowalem pustaki szalunkowe, ale u mnie ekipa spisala sie poprawnie, sa odejscia od pionu ale gora 2/3cm, byly tez szapry takze bylo widac na wylot ale uzupelnili je i po sprawie. Co do przeciekania to wydaje mi sie czy to jest sciana z pust. szalunkowych czy ze zwyklych bloczkow betonowych to ich glownym zadaniem jest przenoszenie obciazen kontrukcyjnych a nie odpornosc na przeciekanie. Od tego sa produkty hydroizolacyjne ja zastosowalem membrane hydro Proofex3000 i na razie jest sucho i oby tak pozostalo. 
Pozdr

----------


## grzesiu12

Witam. Wprawdzie już minęło sporo czasu od publikacji tematu pustaków szalunkowych, ale tak się składa ze dopiero dziś trafiłem na to forum i nie mogę nie zareagować, jestem długoletnim pracownikiem firmy Radbet i nie przypominam sobie o jakiejkolwiek reklamacji w 2011 roku jak pisze "mamiatko", dlatego śmiem przypuszczać że wpisy te są działaniem kogoś urażonego kto próbuje się przynajmniej w taki sposób ODGRYŹĆ. Jak z każdym produktem, jeżeli się nie przestrzega podstawowych zasad i zaleceń stosowania można zamknąć sprawę stwierdzeniem że "produkt jest wadliwy". Produkujemy pustaki szalunkowe od 14 lat i nigdy nie było problemów z pękaniem przy zalewaniu jeżeli postępujemy zgodnie z zaleceniami i nie zalewamy pustaków "świeżych", natomiast jeżeli do budowy zatrudniamy laików to nie ma się czemu dziwić, poza tym patrząc na wpisy użytkownika "mamiatko" większość wpisów jest negatywnych i śmiem przypuszczać że to leży raczej w charakterze tej osoby. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## panjacek

Pytanie do osób, które wykonały ścianę fundamentową z pustaków szalunkowych. 

Czy mając w projekcie startery zbrojone na ścianie można je "zostawić" (wkomponować) pomiędzy pustakami i zalać jednolicie z resztą ściany, czy zostawić je tak jak przy murowaniu z bloczków i zalać po wykonaniu ścian z pustaków szalunkowych? 

Oczywiście pierwsza opcja wydaje mi się bardziej logiczna ale zawsze warto zapytać  :smile:

----------


## dedert

A ja tak z ciekawości zapytam, jak zastosować hydroizolacje na ścianie z pustaków układanych na sucho czyli bez spoin pionowych o poziomych? Wydaje mi się że jest to znacznie utrudnione jesli sa prześwity które powinno się wypełnić przed nałożeniem masy izolacyjnej.

----------

